# iPad et Time Capsule



## Forza Alfa (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai une question, je viens d'acheter une Time capsule, et je voulais savoir si de l'Ipad , il y avait possibilité de consulter les fichiers présents sur la capsule?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses car je ne trouve pas de réponses à cette question!


----------



## Khronegon (8 Avril 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/acceder-a-un-time-capsule-depuis-un-ipad-412491.html


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

Merci! Apparemment ce n'est pas ultra simple, je vais essayer ça!


----------

